# casino



## Schenker

Hola. Aquí está el contexto:

"...poi è successo un casino"


----------



## Cristina.

Se ha armado un follón/un lío /un escándalo/una bronca/la gorda.


----------



## Schenker

Grazie Cristina.


----------



## Cristina.

Di niente, Schenker!


----------



## irene.acler

Las expresiones que has puesto, Cristina, son todas coloquiales?


----------



## Cristina.

Escándalo y lío no son coloquiales.
Follón y bronca son coloquiales, familiares.
Armarse la gorda también es coloquial, pero no se usa mucho, se ha quedado un poco anticuada.


----------



## irene.acler

Vale, gracias por la aclaración.


----------



## ScOrPiOnX

Casino no significa  burdel ?


----------



## Cristina.

Sí, un casino è un bordello, un puttanaio, un prostibolo, un casotto.
De ahí viene la expresión.
Fare casino = fare baccano, confusione, disordine
Armar un jaleo/follón = fare (un) bordello/fare casino/piantare (un)casino


----------



## irene.acler

Sí, también quiere decir burdel.


----------



## Jenesaisrien

Aquí sería literalmente "se armó un quilombo", palabra que recoge doblemente las acepciones de "lío" y de "prostíbulo".

Valga el comentario de que la palabra quilombo es originaria de Brasil: así se denominaban las  comunidades de esclavos fugitivos.


----------



## claudine2006

Jenesaisrien said:


> Aquí sería literalmente "se armó un quilombo", palabra que recoge doblemente las acepciones de "lío" y de "prostíbulo".
> 
> Valga el comentario de que la palabra quilombo es originaria de Brasil: así se denominaban las comunidades de esclavos fugitivos.


Nunca había escuchado esta palabra antes. ¿Se usa sólo en Argentina o también en otros paises de América del Sur?


----------



## horusankh

claudine2006 said:


> Nunca había escuchado esta palabra antes. ¿Se usa sólo en Argentina o también en otros paises de América del Sur?


Yo conocí la palabra hablando con un amigo paraguayo, (y me dio la misma explicación sobre su origen  ), de donde deduzco que en Paraguay también se usa.
En México diríamos "se armó un relajo".


----------



## claudine2006

horusankh said:


> Yo conocí la palabra hablando con un amigo paraguayo, (y me dio la misma explicación sobre su origen  ), de donde deduzco que en Paraguay también se usa.
> En México diríamos "se armó un relajo".


¡Gracias!


----------



## Jenesaisrien

claudine2006 said:


> Nunca había escuchado esta palabra antes. ¿Se usa sólo en Argentina o también en otros paises de América del Sur?



El DRAE menciona a varios países . En Argentina al menos se utiliza muchísimo.

*quilombo**.*

 (De or. africano).

* 1.     * m._ Arg._,_ Bol._,_ Chile_,_ Par._ y_ Ur._ *prostíbulo.*

* 2.     * m. vulg._ Arg._,_ Bol._,_ Hond._,_ Par._ y_ Ur._ Lío, barullo, gresca, desorden.

* 3.     * m._ Ven._ Lugar apartado y de difícil acceso, andurrial.


_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------

